# Trouble Installing PD-7810? (Can't Thread 'Em)



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

I got some new PD7810's . I can NOT get them to thread into my cranks. I can thread my Looks, easy. I can thread my mountain 540's, no problem. I can remove both and rethread both my Looks and my mountian 540s, no problem. But I cannot freakin' get these 7810's started threaded. One thing I notice: no flats I can clamp a cone wrench on the pedal axle to get them started ... I have to use an Allen-Hex wrench through the back. But I cannot freakin get them installed. I am threading the right direction (righty/righty tighty, lefty-/efty-tighty). 

F&(< me. Anyone got any ideas? Anyone else had this problem, or not? Arghhhhhh.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Just in case...if you're using an allen wrench through the back of the pedal as you mentioned, then you have to reverse your thinking of which way to spin it to tighten the pedals...


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

Slim .. thanks. I thought of that ... is why I pulled out the other Look & Shimano pedals, just to make sure I was not losing my home-wrenchedness. I finally decided I got a lemon set of threads - both pedals - and jumped on the trainer and busted out ninety minutes. I'm gonna use the Performance satisfaction guarantee to switch to something different.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

That's one benefit of buying from a place like Performance: no question returns! I also shop there sometimes simply because I can go in and grab what I want off the shelf or ask and have it handed to me and then go pay for it without having to get into some long discussion with a salesman/mechanic like one often has to do at the small LBSs (i don't need their help analyzing what kind of biking i do and how much and what would be best to buy and all that crap: i've already figured that out and just want to make the purchase for christ's sake!).


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I always start off by hand with no tools when threading pedals. Sometimes it takes a few tries to get it lined up properly and the threads engaged, but I've never had the level of frustration you describe. Why don't you take the bike to Performance with you so that they can try for you? I have the 7810s too - I like them a lot.

I once got a mini-tool from Performance and one of the hex wrenches would not work with my brakes no matter how hard I tried. I took it back to the store and they were highly skeptical and hinted that I must be using the wrong size wrench or trying a metric tool on an imperial bolt ... until they tried it themselves and had the same problem. It turned out that the mini-tool had missed a manufacturing stage and you could see that it was not finished the same way as the others. They swapped the tool for me of course, and then started going through the entire display to see if there were any more like that ...


----------



## blbike (May 12, 2006)

Using an 8mm Allen head socket on the back?


----------

